# Soap Frosting



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone here made soap frosting to top their soaps with? Is it hard? Are there any tips or tricks I need to know before I try it?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny you post about this now! I've not tried it yet, but am gearing up to. I want to do a "brush embroidery" frosting design and soaping 101 on youtube has a video, she makes soap "cookies." I think she used 85% coconut oil and 15% olive, blend it up to the proper consistency for piping. If you give this a go, please share your results. I've seen others do decorative frosting, just like on a cake, too, but I don't know their "recipe."

Her vid link: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxZuX7kVNgI[/ame]


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It's probably been about 9 years, so I don't remember exactly what we did, but I helped my daughter make 'cupcake' soap when she was about 8 or 9 (she is 17 now). We poured soap in cupcake pans with the paper wrappers, put it in my insulated carrier for my glass baking dish and let it process a day. Then we took some glycerine soap, melted it down and whipped it with a mixer and put it on top of the soap, it really looked good. 

I don't think it would work with cold process soap as I'm not sure it would process correctly, and with hot process you would probably need to add a bunch of water to the soap that you wanted to whip. I haven't tried it though, so you might find that it works.

Dawn


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's another video I saw today for actual whipped soap frosting - recipe included in video. I had no idea it would take that long to whip, and I'm certainly not going to use my KA! LOL. I will hit garage sales and look for a dedicated soap stand mixer. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMcnVQ9dB64[/ame]


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I tried my very inexperienced hand at the "brush embroidery." I didn't get the consistency of the "frosting" right - but it was fun and I'll try it again soon. I also experimented with some stamp and fill with fondant stamps. I'll clean them up better once they are hardened more.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous soaps! I've seen several videos on Youtube where they use CP soap as frosting. You just get it to thick trace, then put it in a piping bag. It may need to sit a while to firm up enough to get the consistency you're looking for. Just pipe it and let it cure like normal!


----------

